# Krusteaz pancake mix



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone ever use this? Is it as good as aunt jemima or other major brands?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It's excellent!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I find it to be a little tasteless


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We use that! We make pancakes and waffles. Just add water. Good for food storage.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

A little cinnamon helps. We store it and use it.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually I have thought about adding Pancake mix to my stores before, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Why are you asking? You plan on storing it as a prep?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Da blueberry rulez for belgian waffles in my flippy waffle iron.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

For regular pantry use and yes some for long term storage.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> for long term storage.


You better know how to to that, it will go rancid.
Anybody remember the way to do this?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I believe white flour will last a year safely without going bad. I will use up a large bag before it goes bad, then replace it with another. My definition of long term storage is 6 months to a year. Guess that doesn't really qualify as long term. Sorry for the misuse of the term. My bad.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> You better know how to to that, it will go rancid.
> Anybody remember the way to do this?


I don't know that there's one way, but the way I do it is in half gallon mason jars, vacuum sealed with a coffee filter on top to keep the flour from getting sucked into the tubing. I think you can get at least three years under good storage conditions this way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Check the fat content, fat is the ingredient that will go rancid.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Annie said:


> I don't know that there's one way, but the way I do it is in half gallon mason jars, vacuum sealed with a coffee filter on top to keep the flour from getting sucked into the tubing. I think you can get at least three years under good storage conditions this way.


I do it this way too...Have some Buttermilk pancake mix from Krust Eze that's 6 years old and taste's just fine. It has Canola or Soybean oil in it however but the Vacumm seal seems to work!

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size: 1/2 cup mix (50g) (amount for two 4-inch pancakes)

Servings Per Container: about 18

Amount Per Serving 
Calories 180	
Calories from Fat	15	
% Daily Value*
Total Fat	1.5g	2%
Saturated Fat	0.5g	3%
Trans Fat	0g	
Cholesterol	0mg	0%
Sodium	530mg	22%
Total Carbohydrate	37g	12%
Dietary Fiber	1g	4%
Sugars	6g	
Protein	4g	
Vitamin A 0%
Vitamin C 0%%
Calcium 4%
Iron 10%

INGREDIENTS:

Enriched bleached flour (wheat flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid, may contain malted barley flour), sugar, dextrose, leavening (sodium bicarbonate, sodium aluminum phosphate, monocalcium phosphate), soy flour, canola or soybean oil, salt, buttermilk, food starch-modified, sodium stearoyl lactylate.

CONTAINS: Wheat, soy and milk.

Made on equipment that makes products containing eggs and tree nuts.

Refer to the package for the most current ingredient information.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know any kid that won't happily eat this stuff. We had it for breakfast today after a kids slumber party. Everyone had about three pancakes. So rotation really isn't a problem here. We have this about every other Saturday morning.

Edit to add: I've bought it from Costco and also from Walmart in the 10 lb bags. Walmart's is about $3.00 cheaper, but Costco gives you the sturdier bag. If you buy it from Walmart, don't have them ship it to you. The Krusteaz bag is only made of paper and they sent it to me in a huge box that was encased in some packages of toilet paper that I had also purchase. Well, the pancake mix busted open during shipping and good grief what a mess! And what a pain in the butt to return.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Annie said:


> And what a pain in the butt to return.


Annie you need to upgrade to some softer toilet paper, it ain't supposed to cause pain.....


----------

